# France here we come!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are heading to the tunnel this afternoon for an evening crossing.:smile2:
We have nothing booked as usual,and are heading to the Bordeaux area.
I will post where we are when we get internet if anyone interested. And will
No doubt be asking for advice for where to stay and see in whatever area we
End up in.:smile2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Bon vacances mon amis........


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> Have a wonderful time!


Thank you we will try!:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Thank you we will try!:smile2:


Would you please remember to keep us informed of your whereabouts and a few nice pictures of where you are parked would also be very nice.
Have a lovely time, hope the weather is good to you.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jo662 said:


> We are heading to the tunnel this afternoon for an evening crossing.:smile2:
> We have nothing booked as usual,and are heading to the Bordeaux area.
> No doubt be asking for advice for where to stay and see in whatever area we
> End up in.:smile2:


Which route are you taking to Bordeaux then .


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Jo, We are sat up on the aire at Stella Plage at the moment (the heavens have just opened), heading to Calais tomorrow for a Monday morning crossing. We will make sure that we leave France in a tidy condition for you...albeit a little shorter of wine than it had when we arrived. 

Safe journey.

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Would you please remember to keep us informed of your whereabouts and a few nice pictures of where you are parked would also be very nice.
> Have a lovely time, hope the weather is good to you.


Thank you Jan,I will :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

At the tunnel now. Had a good journey here ,so Bon voyage until my next installment:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> Which route are you taking to Bordeaux then .


Not sure yet but would like to get there asap so we can have a good few days to chill and explore:smile2:
Any suggestions?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

All depends which route you are taking, I,m guessing you will overnight somewhere handy to the port tonight and set off early tomorrow towards Bordeaux on the most direct /fastest route in which case you won't need another overnight stop en route , but do keep us all informed if you decide to meander a slower route as I am sure the members know all the nicest stopover places.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

After getting off the tunnel on Saturday night we headed to Montreuil aire
for the first night,but the aire was full so we joined half a dozen other motorhomes
on the car park next to the boule court.That used to be the old aire so thought it would
be ok.We were woken up at 7.30 by cars parking round us as people arrived to play
on the court.We decided to leave before we got boxed in and headed south.As it was
raining we carried on driving south/west till we arrived at the Blaye aire near the fort.
We woke this morning to better weather,and after a walk round the fort we headed to
Saint Emilion and the Yelloh camp site.We got set up before heading into town for lunch
on the free minibus the campsite provides.What a lovely town ,and well worth a visit.
We had a coffee on the terrace of the hotel where James Martin first trained to be a chef,
before catching the minibus back to the campsite.All in all we had a lovely day,and are
now planning what to do tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to love France. After neRly a month of Germany which is ok but way too busy and the roads and drivers too much like the UK I am now just over the Swiss border in France at the bottom end of Alsace in a pointless but pefecf little lazy aire with just us in it. Nothing here and after Germany its quiet. 

Only the French would build a little four bay free aire with loads of space and little hedges in a village with no shops 

Vive la France!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Where is that Barry? Sounds like 1 we visited a few year ago - where we met an old lady with a dyed purple fringe - walking her wee dog whose fringe was dyed to match!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jo662 said:


> o
> Saint Emilion and the Yelloh camp site.We got set up before heading into town for
> now planning what to do tomorrow.


Only ever visited/ stayed at one vineyard, Chateau de Payre, about 25miles from where you are. It's a France passion site but you don't have to be a member. Stay in the yard and get a tour of the winery/bottling plant , tasting /shopping if that's your sort of thing . Lovely little town of Cadillac close by.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> Only ever visited/ stayed at one vineyard, Chateau de Payre, about 25miles from where you are. It's a France passion site but you don't have to be a member. Stay in the yard and get a tour of the winery/bottling plant , tasting /shopping if that's your sort of thing . Lovely little town of Cadillac close by.


Thanks will take a look at that one!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Also I fancy something near the coast for a few days,anyone got any suggestions?

There i the sand dune area,any sites near there?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are heading off to Pyla Sur Mer,to an aire or campsite which ever takes our fancy!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Where is that Barry? Sounds like 1 we visited a few year ago - where we met an old lady with a dyed purple fringe - walking her wee dog whose fringe was dyed to match!


Oltingue about 15 miles south west of Basil just 3 miles from the Swiss border

only us here and the most possessed church bells in France. Went mental at 6am rather than the usual 7am and have been going crazy for the last five minutes or more at 10:30.

It's smashing! 

Weather is total crap again today so will do another long drive (for us) of about 80 miles and then after that visit some old haunts in Jura and then the alps coming round to Annecy mid to late August.

Jo, don't forget to climb up the massive dune at Pyla and jump off, don't come back down the steps. It's great.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Oltingue about 15 miles south west of Basil just 3 miles from the Swiss border
> 
> only us here and the most possessed church bells in France. Went mental at 6am rather than the usual 7am and have been going crazy for the last five minutes or more at 10:30.
> 
> ...


Ok Barry I will >

Weather the last few days been good,dry and overcast today.:smile2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Dune to jump off ......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Ok Barry I will >
> 
> Weather the last few days been good,dry and overcast today.:smile2:


When your on holiday you can do what you like, except break bones so be careful.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can't break anything jumping of the dune de Pyla. you just run down the steep sand. With my knackered knees it was wonderful as it didn't hurt.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Deferably not a place for us :frown2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Barryd - You can't break anything jumping of the dune de Pyla. you just run down the steep sand._

*He was still running when he hit the D218 ......*


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> You can't break anything jumping of the dune de Pyla. you just run down the steep sand. With my knackered knees it was wonderful as it didn't hurt.


We went to Dune de Pyla this morning and climbed up and ran down.Very good fun.But then it
started to drizzle and the forecast for the next few days not so good,so we bite the bullet and have
driven east from Bordeaux to Perpignan on the Med and its boiling.On an aire in Thuir tonight,and
will find somewhere over looking the med for a few days in the morning.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucky you, glad your all in one piece. It's been tissing down here for 2 days.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

The second night of our franch adventure we spent at Blaye aire near the Fort.I hope 
the pics Im trying to post will load on this wifi signal.:serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are a few nice places on the Costs Brava not far from you Joe. Roses down to lotette de fish as chips or whatever. It's called. Can't access my stuff right now but there is a coast road that's stunning along that stretch and the winding coast road into Spain is not bad but it takes a while.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> There are a few nice places on the Costs Brava not far from you Joe. Roses down to lotette de fish as chips or whatever. It's called. Can't access my stuff right now but there is a coast road that's stunning along that stretch and the winding coast road into Spain is not bad but it takes a while.


Thank you Barry,I have just been looking at Roses online:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

The third night we stayed in a Yelloh campsite in St.Emilion.What a beautifull place.
We had lunch in the town and finished with coffee and cake at the hotel where james
martin iearned how to cook as a 16 year old.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> The third night we stayed in a Yelloh campsite in St.Emilion.What a beautifull place.
> We had lunch in the town and finished with coffee and cake at the hotel where james
> martin iearned how to cook as a 16 year old.:smile2:


Is this a no cooking holiday? I will have to look up this wots his name coz I have never heard of him.
Sounds good so far, but it's time you had a tiny blip you can tell us about.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Is this a no cooking holiday? I will have to look up this wots his name coz I have never heard of him.
> Sounds good so far, but it's time you had a tiny blip you can tell us about.


James Martin is a TV chef.And he did this series recently.St.Emillion is one of the places
he visited in the series.

http://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week5/james-martins-french-adventure


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your buying any of the world famous st Emilion wine don't get it from the posh wine shops. It's a fraction of the price out on the farms. Just get the table wine its the same stuff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ignore that, your not there now


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We stayed in an aire in Thuir last night with the intention of finding a campsite 
near Perpignan.But every where we tried was full,so we headed to the Bay of
Roses as recommended by Barry.And we are in a campsite in Sant Pere Pescado
for a few days to chill.Lovely clean site with very good facilities if a bit busy to
what we are used to.But it is right on a lovely sandy beach,which is what we wanted.
Tomorrow we will explore the area on our bikes and let you know how we get on!:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jo662 said:


> Tomorrow we will explore the area on our bikes and let you know how we get on!:smile2:


I read that as "Tomorrow we will explore the area in our bikinis....."

The mind boggles!!!!:grin2::surprise::surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jo662 said:


> James Martin is a TV chef.And he did this series recently.St.Emillion is one of the places
> he visited in the series.
> 
> http://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week5/james-martins-french-adventure


James Martin is a good Yorkshire lad who believes in using real cream and real butter in his (gorgeous) dishes. He had a long-standing relationship (long over) with the daughter of Cubby Broccoli of James Bond movies fame. Maybe it was the name that attracted him.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> James Martin is a good Yorkshire lad who believes in using real cream and real butter in his (gorgeous) dishes. He had a long-standing relationship (long over) with the daughter of Cubby Broccoli of James Bond movies fame. Maybe it was the name that attracted him.


Wow, I never knew that about James Martin Viv.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

jiwawa said:


> I read that as "Tomorrow we will explore the area in our bikinis....."
> 
> The mind boggles!!!!:grin2::surprise::surprise:


Well if it got me a free lunch I would be up for it! >
But I wouldnt find one to fit me!>>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

coppo said:


> Wow, I never knew that about James Martin Viv.


I'm a mine of useless information!:kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

You really are

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just a few pics of the aire we stayed in at Arcachon.Then the next morning
we climbed the Dune before heading on to Thuir aire. And then to the campsite
we have stayed in the last few days.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

For the last four days we have stayed at Sant Pere Pescado;in a lovely
clean campsite.But was busy and full of kids.But we have enjoyed our 
time there,and the bike rides up the coast to L`Escala.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

blimey what a big one, I don´t think I could handle one that big.
Looks as if Mrs jo is nicely relaxed, bet its hot, its been 33°C in the shade here today, not my temperature, I almost melted.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Ideas please!*

We are on the Canal Du Midi,at Berges du Canal, Villeneuve-lès-Béziers.

We are heading north tomorrow and have 5 days to get to the tunnel.So we would
like some ideas of where to stay on our route.
We fancy by water,lakes or canals.And dont mind Aires,campsites or wildcamping!
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.:smile2:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well the Tarn Gorge is on your way up . If you fancy it , and who wouldn't , can recommend the little campsite at Castelbouc, get a spot under the trees right alongside the river.

here:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> Well the Tarn Gorge is on your way up . If you fancy it , and who wouldn't , can recommend the little campsite at Castelbouc, get a spot under the trees right alongside the river.
> 
> here:


Lovely idea,thank you.I have done the Tarn Gorges a few times on my motorbikes 
but only very little in the motorhome.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Two of the best water side spots in France are not far from you if your heading north. They are in by boating guide for
Motorhomers in www.hankthetank.co.uk but the first one is in the aires book listed as Nages. 43.64787 2.78199 it's actually lake de Lauzas and it's cracking. Nothing there but scenery and a lake But we love it. Not sure how busy it will be early August though. Or a bit further north and lower down head for St Rome de Tarn. Fab little village and if you go round the back of the village as down the hill along the front of the river past the campsites is one of our favourite wild spots in France. Deep wide section of the tarn.

Download the guide, they are all in there.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Two of the best water side spots in France are not far from you if your heading north. They are in by boating guide for
> Motorhomers in www.hankthetank.co.uk but the first one is in the aires book listed as Nages. 43.64787 2.78199 it's actually lake de Lauzas and it's cracking. Nothing there but scenery and a lake But we love it. Not sure how busy it will be early August though. Or a bit further north and lower down head for St Rome de Tarn. Fab little village and if you go round the back of the village as down the hill along the front of the river past the campsites is one of our favourite wild spots in France. Deep wide section of the tarn.
> 
> Download the guide, they are all in there.


Thank you Barry,I have been looking at that on another thread!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nages you would need to time right. There are about 24 bays most with EHU. I've only ever been early September and it's terrific if the weather is right and grim if it's not. Go with supplies as there are no big shops although you will get bread from the campsite And the little shop down the road.

Aim to get there between 11 and 1

Rome de Tarn you won't have a problem. If you have bikes its a lovely ride round to villa de tarn on the other side or kayak if you have one with you


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Where is the thread owner*

I keep waiting to read more, where are you my man ?:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I keep waiting to read more, where are you my man ?:frown2:


Hi Jan 
We got home on Sunday,back at work for us Im afraid.I have more photos of where we have been and will 
post them soon.:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So get with it girl we are waiting 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We stayed in Sant Pere Pescado for a few days.Here are some more photos of our 
bike ride along the coast to L`escala.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

After we left Sant Pere Pescado we headed to Beziers,to campsite next to the Canal Du Midi.
Here are some photos of the area and our ride up the Canal to the city.Also some photos fo
Fonserannes seven Locks.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will look properly tomorrow John, watching our lovely outside fire right now.
My request to Hans most nights is "Come on baby light my fire" >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

More from the Canal Du Midi.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that you jo ?

On the photo?

Well that's it I hate you, you gorgeous girl 

Jan behave yourself 

My fires are not even sparking 
Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We left Beziers and headed North to Millau,intending to stay there for a one night 
stop over and ended up staying 4 nights.It is a nice place to spend a few days.
We stayed in Camping Estapes in Millau,right on the river Tarn.:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

More from Millau.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Is that you jo ?
> 
> On the photo?
> 
> ...


Yes it is Jo my wife!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

When we finally had to leave Millau and start our way to the Tunnel,we headed
to Orleans where we had a one night stop.:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

More for Orleans.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont know why some of the photos have posted sideways when they were all
the right way round!:surprise:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

And finally we arrived at City Europe,staying at the aire
Saturday night before heading home on the Tunnel on
Sunday morning.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Where did you stay in Millau?
We found the campsites by the river were cheaper than the Aire and free WiFi as well!

Cazzie

Sorry Jo, I had skipped to last page. Just went back to last one and saw you have already said where you stayed &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> Where did you stay in Millau?
> We found the campsites by the river were cheaper than the Aire and free WiFi as well!
> 
> Cazzie


We stayed in Camping Estapes in Millau,it was 20 euros a night with
free Wifi!
It was a nice site,very clean shower blocks and right next to the river.
We didnt book and were surprised to get a pitch seeing as it was August.:smile2:

We will stay there again.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgot that being August you wouldn't get ACSI rates.
We stayed at Deux Rivieres last September. Only cost us €11 a night!! Will certainly return.

Cazzie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That looks to have been a great trip jo 

Photos are great 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Can I help you*

Right way up or not?
Result.

Off out be back later


----------

